# hunting licenses



## bigbuck14 (Jul 13, 2007)

did anyone get a 2007 hunting license yet. i just got mine about a week and a half ago. and im ready to go kill me some deer. :sniper:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yup! 3A3 Any Antlered.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

bought mine today.. first one of my life.. bring on the deer :sniper:


----------



## bigbuck14 (Jul 13, 2007)

hey mallardrocker are you 12 and just got your first license or are you older but just decided to get a license now .


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I got my antlered and two anterless tags a few weeks ago, just bought my bow tag last weekend and I am definitely ready to go get some deer!!


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

ordered mine yesterday from the state and got it today look out deer here comes my .50 cal


----------

